# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  Siyonizm ve Ermeniler.

## iputisamo

Siyonizm ve Ermeniler.

"Sevgili dostlar son yazımızda Ermeni Soykırımı iddialarının arkasındaki esas destekçilerin arasında bir Siyonistğin de ismini eklememiz bazılarını son derece kızdırdı ve her zamanki ğaslında Yahudiler Türk dostudur ama Serdar Kuru tescilli Yahudi düşmanı olduğu için bunları söylüyorğ nakaratları mail kutuma düştü. Peki madem öyle şimdi yazacaklarıma da yalan desinler de görelim. 20-21 Nisan 2005 tarihlerinde Ermenistanğın başkenti Erivanğda sözde Ermeni Soykırımının 90.yıldönümü adına bizzat Ermeni devleti tarafından bir konferans düzenlendi.

Bu konferansta Türklerin Ermenileri soykırıma uğrattığı yalanı saatlerce dinleyicilerin beynine kazındı. Peki bu konferansa konuşmacı ve tartışmacı olarak katılanlardan bazılarını size tanıtayım da kararı kendiniz verin. İsrail Yad Vasher üniversitesinden Yehuda Bauer. Kendisi Türkiyeğnin soykırımı reddetmesinin gelecek soykırımları cesaretlendirdiği iftirasında bulundu. Bir diğer konuşmacı önceki yazımda bahsettiğim İsrail Open University üniversitesinden Yair Auron. Kendisi Ermeni soykırımın tüm dünya okullarında ders olarak okutulması gerektiğinden söz etti. Daha sonra söz alan kişi ise İsrail soykırım enstitüsü direktörü İsrael Charny idi. Charny Türkiyeğnin soykırımı kabul etme işaretleri gösterdiğini ve bunu reddeden milliyetçi Türklerin kaybedecekleri bir savaş verdikleri hezeyanında bulundu. Bitmedi sayın dostlar devamı var. Bu kişilerden sonra kürsüye çıkan İsrail meclisi Knesset üyesi Yossi Sarid yaptığı heyecanlı konuşmada İsrail devletinin Ermeni soykırımını açıkça tanıması gerektiğini belirtti. Tüm bu kişilerden sonra sıra Yahudi asıllı İngiliz vatandaşı İngiliz Psikoterapistler birliği başkanı psikolog Ruth Barnete gelmişti. İkinci Dünya savaşında Nazi toplama kamplarından kurtulanlardan olan bayan Ruth soykırımın Türkler tarafından başlatılan bir süreç olduğunu ve Türkiyeğnin bunu resmen kabul ederek görevini yapması gerektiğini zırvaladı. 

şimdi sevgili dostlar Allah aşkına tüm bunları ben kafamdan uyduruyor olabilir miyim acaba. İnanmayan açar internetten Ermeni dışişleri bakanlığının sitesini ve oradaki konferans sayfasından tüm konuşma metinlerini okuyabilir. Gördüğünüz gibi ğSiyonist Yahudiler Türklerin dostudur ve Ermeni soykırımı iddialarında arkanızdadırğ lafı koskoca bir yalandan başkası değildir. Zaten soykırım olarak pazarlanan ğzorunlu tehcirinğ arkasındaki isimler ve 1915 senesinde bu işlerin planlarını yapanlar ne Türk ne de Müslümandı. Bu konularda gereksiz tarihsel tartışmalara girmemek için bu kadar söylüyorum ama kaynakları ve bu kişilerin biyografilerini dikkatlice okuyacak olanlar resmi göreceklerdir. Anahtar kelime ise Sabatay Sevidir. Müslüman Türklerin Osmanlı topraklarında yaşayan Hristiyanlarla özellikle Ermenilerle yüzlerce sene hiçbir sorunları olmamıştır tüm bu işleri planlayanlar Ermenilerin Osmanlı içindeki yerini kendilerine tehdit olarak gören Siyonist Yahudilerdi. 
Tarih milliyetçi akademisyenlerimiz tarafından özgürce araştırılabildiği gün korkunç gerçekler su yüzüne çıkacaktır, ben şu anda sadece bir not düşüyorum. 

Sevgilerimle
Serdar Kuru

----------

